# Severum tank mates, 46g bow front



## robertw (Aug 6, 2009)

I have a red severum, roughly 3.5-4" diam, and I'm looking for some suitable, calm tank mates. Right now the severum is solo in a 46g bow, I'd like to get some bottom dwellers, and possibly a schooling fish to fill out the top section.

A few options I'm considering, black fin tetras to school, and maybe cory's for the bottom? My only concerns are getting fish that may become nippy. I had Colombian red fins in there with the severum, and they got a little nippy with the severum damaging some fins pretty badly, and I don't want to get anything too big since the tank isn't exactly large. So not sure if tetras are the way to go or what a suitable option would be. I've had cory's in the past, but I never had a fish as large as my severum with them, so not sure if the small cory's could hold their own if the severum got curious.

Thanks in advance for any tips and advice.


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

Your severum is still small, so introducing smaller fish such as cory cats should be no problem. Any large body tetras, such as lemon tetras or black phantom tetras should work. Another option is rainbowfish.

FYI - I had a red severum that I purchased at the 2" size. Even when small, he was a terror. He eventually grew to about 6" and I rehomed him recently. Temperament by individual varies greatly.


----------



## robertw (Aug 6, 2009)

mambee said:


> Your severum is still small, so introducing smaller fish such as cory cats should be no problem. Any large body tetras, such as lemon tetras or black phantom tetras should work. Another option is rainbowfish.
> 
> FYI - I had a red severum that I purchased at the 2" size. Even when small, he was a terror. He eventually grew to about 6" and I rehomed him recently. Temperament by individual varies greatly.


Thanks for the input mambee, how many tetras and how many cory's would you consider best suited for my situation?


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

I think that 5 of each would work. It is better that you introduce them now because the severum might consider them food when he is much bigger. Also, I found that my severums enjoyed frozen peas and corn, which I would microwave in water for 60 seconds.


----------



## robertw (Aug 6, 2009)

mambee said:


> I think that 5 of each would work. It is better that you introduce them now because the severum might consider them food when he is much bigger. Also, I found that my severums enjoyed frozen peas and corn, which I would microwave in water for 60 seconds.


Again, thanks for the advice mambee. How do you feel about dwarf rasboras?


----------



## robertw (Aug 6, 2009)

And regarding the rainbows, did some reading and it appears they can get quite large, I'm not familiar with this species, but any smaller ones you can recommend?


----------



## robertw (Aug 6, 2009)

Picked up 5 Cory's, and 6 phantom black tetras. The severum has no clue what to make of the cory's :lol: They're swimming all around the tank, darting in front of the severum, the severum does try to nip the little guys here and there, but it seems like the cory's aren't scared or bothered. The severum is so busy keeping an eye on the cory's it doesn't even notice the tetras swimming around. Hopefully this new match up works out, I'm enjoying it, I just hope everyone gets along.


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

Glad to hear things are working out.

Dwarf rasboras would have been expensive snacks. Dwarf neon rainbowfish stay small but are too big to eat and stay near the top of the tank.

I started with 3 cory metae in a 17 gallon tank and they would lay eggs after each weekly water change. In the beginning, I made an effort to raise the fry but stopped when I was starting to become overwhelmed by them. I transferred 25 to my 150 gallon tank and 20 to my 90 gallon tank, plus I gave away some. I still seen fry popping up in the 17 gallon tank. Look for cory eggs on your glass the day after a water change.


----------



## robertw (Aug 6, 2009)

FTS, Phantom Blacks are schooling a bit
FTS by superkamikazee, on Flickr

Re-homed the rowdy botia loaches that beat up my severum, and picked up these guys. Really enjoying having them in the tank.
Corydoras by superkamikazee, on Flickr

My badly beaten up severum is slowly making a full recovery. It may no longer be show worthy, but I'm just glad I didn't lose it, and hopefully given a few more months it's fins should be closer to how they once were. It's been almost 3 months since it lost most all of it's fins, even the spines were severely damaged.
Severum Rehab by superkamikazee, on Flickr


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Good to see he's on the mend. Tank is looking very nice.


----------



## robertw (Aug 6, 2009)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> Good to see he's on the mend. Tank is looking very nice.


Thanks Iggy, I'm excited to this fish get close to 100% again.

I haven't had any crustaceans in a tank for some time, since I've had cichlids, but are severums known to eat shrimp? I had a large bamboo shrimp when I had an all tetra tank, neat filter feeder, but my gut feeling is the severum bamboo mix is a recipe for disaster, curious what others may think.


----------



## testtube (Jan 23, 2014)

I think a few Small Tin foil barbs would do the trick. I would get at least three, more would be better. The nice thing about foils and severums is that they have similar diets. Put a piece of lettuce in the tank and watch them fight over it. Also, the foils are great dither fish because I don't think there is another fish out there that can catch them. they are very active and non-aggressive.


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

Tin foils get way too big for a 46 gallon tank.


----------



## testtube (Jan 23, 2014)

mambee said:


> Tin foils get way too big for a 46 gallon tank.


This might be so.  However, I did keep them in a 55g several years ago.  Right now I have there large ones in a 125g. With 6 silver dollars, a large red tail shark, a 6" pleco, and well over a dozen mbuna's
I do think a group of 3-6 Torpedo barbs would be good with the severum. I'm looking to get a group about that size for my tank.


----------

